# Hello from Glasgow..!



## Kev1888

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and hope to learn from all the great advice available here. I've been using bean to cup machines for the last 10 years and decided I needed a 'proper' machine. I took delivery last week of a Fracino Cherub and Rancilio Rocky doserless grinder. Still feeling my way around so will no doubt be posting a few requests for help in the near future (already posted one!).

thanks in advance...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kev1888 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and hope to learn from all the great advice available here. I've been using bean to cup machines for the last 10 years and decided I needed a 'proper' machine. I took delivery last week of a Fracino Cherub and Rancilio Rocky doserless grinder. Still feeling my way around so will no doubt be posting a few requests for help in the near future (already posted one!).
> 
> thanks in advance...


Welcome and congrats on your new machine , check your other thread there are some replies on there for you .


----------



## jeebsy

1888........good start.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> 1888........good start.


Celtic by any chance .....5-2


----------



## michaelg

Haha yup a dead giveaway! Welcome from another Glasgow based Cherub owner!


----------



## Kev1888

Yes... Completely rumbled, of the Green and White side of Glasgow ..! Thanks for the warm welcome guys


----------



## Greenpotterer

Welcome to the forum from another recent cherub owner still getting up to speed

Gaz


----------



## funinacup

Welcome Kev. I'm also based in Glasgow.


----------



## jeebsy

What coffee shops do you go to in Glasgow?


----------



## Kev1888

Cheers Michael...good to know I'm not alone..!


----------



## Kev1888

jeebsy said:


> What coffee shops do you go to in Glasgow?


Might sound a bit strange Jeebsy but.... I don't know of any decent coffee shops in the City Centre do you? A friend of mine is opening up a coffee shop - bistro called 'Velvet Appetite' on West Nile street though not quite opened yet. It's the same guys that owns The blue Coffee Company so he kniws his stuff.


----------



## jeebsy

Riverhill on Gordon St and Lab Espresso on West Nile St are both good in town. There's a few more good ones in the west end.

I've got a deposit for a flat saved but I'm tempted to use it to open a wee shop selling coffees and food. Glasgow's starting to get a decent scene now. Just a shit scary prospect!


----------



## funinacup

Kev1888 said:


> Might sound a bit strange Jeebsy but.... I don't know of any decent coffee shops in the City Centre do you? A friend of mine is opening up a coffee shop - bistro called 'Velvet Appetite' on West Nile street though not quite opened yet. It's the same guys that owns The blue Coffee Company so he kniws his stuff.


Is that Paul? Never met him but know of him. Noticed Velvet Appetite opening up so will be interesting to see what it's like.


----------



## crash

Hey, I'm in Glasgow too! You guys know if anyone roasts in Glasgow? I'd rather buy local then trust royal mail


----------



## coffeechap

Atrisan roast and dear green, just google them


----------



## michaelg

Also Coffee, Chocolate & Tea and Tapa.


----------



## Kev1888

funinacup said:


> Is that Paul? Never met him but know of him. Noticed Velvet Appetite opening up so will be interesting to see what it's like.


Yes, it is Paul. Really helpful guy and if you want to discuss coffee, grinders, machines, making coffee etc etc he has massive knowledge...very helpful.


----------



## Kev1888

jeebsy said:


> Riverhill on Gordon St and Lab Espresso on West Nile St are both good in town. There's a few more good ones in the west end.
> 
> I've got a deposit for a flat saved but I'm tempted to use it to open a wee shop selling coffees and food. Glasgow's starting to get a decent scene now. Just a shit scary prospect!


cheers, will need to check those out. I think any business star-up is scary... however sounds like a magic way to make a living!


----------

